# Imitator shyness



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi All,
I was wondering how shy your imitators are? I have had some since October of 2002.Mine have never been what you would call bold.They are nothing like say my bicolors are.The imis will hide when I open the lid to feed them and they don't come out sometimes for about 1/2 hour.
They have bred for me and the humidity is right but I can't say they are bold frogs.What is everyones elses opinion on them? On a bold and shy scale I can go with this: My bicolors are so bold you can almost touch them before the move.I have some kahlua and cream auratus that you can get to within about 5' of the tanks and they scatter,the imis are inbetween.How do everyone elses compare?
Mark W.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

I have the opposite experience. I have a young imitator that is extremely bold. He will sit on the glass front of his tank, stare at me, and not move no matter how close I am. When I needed to move him, I put my hand next to him, nudged him with the other, and he hoped right in. It seems like he could care less when I'm misting, giving him food, or cleaning his tank. They may get shyer as they get older, but I hope not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah,
I have sold or traded about 12 froglets and other people say their aren't shy at all.Kinda makes me wonder.I had my original pair in the living room until I had my male escape.I have the female sold to Patrick N. but I have another pair set up in another tank in the basement
My original pair was beside the TV in the living room and I thought they would come out of their shyness seeing people and our cat and dog alot but they didn't move around too much when we were in there.Maybe it was they had everything to eat in their tank with a good population of springtails and all so they didn't have to move around and hunt as much.I have noticed they seem to be more active during the morning hours so they probably are all over while I'm at work and nap while I'm home.

Mark W.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe you could block the front of thier viv, for a while, with some black construction paper, so they feel really safe. If they get used to being out, maybe they will stay out more. If I heavily spray the walls of my vivs, so that viewing is really distored, all my frogs come out in the open. Are they visible in the mornings and before your lights go out?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*bold*

I would have to say my imitator are bold. They hangout in the same spot until I get too close (meaning touching them usually) when I am in their tanks looking for eggs, tads, feeding, and ect. I think they are one of the best thumbnails because they are so bold and have a great little call. Mine are active more in the early hours and in the evening before lights out. Mine are nest to my computer and I am here a lot as well as working in ths room and it doesn't bother them. Yours could be fat and lazy like you said, or you just got some scardy cats  . What line are yours? Have you moved them at all or did anything to their tank recently?

Joe, yours should remain bold so don't worry! Your idea of covering the tank could work, but who wants to cover their tank in construction paper lol. Actually, this is what is used for many skiddish animals (especially for basilisks)... so it should work, and you could take it a ste further and removed the paper in sections and at stages so that they become acustom to outside movement once again. Just an idea.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Mine are very shy, I need to move them to a room that is more busy. Right now they are in my bedroom, and run an hide when someone comes in the room. I've heard just what we have heard here, mixed results, maybe we should start comparing the environments they are in?

1. Temps
2. Tank size
3. Busy room or not
4. Humidity
5. Food
6. Type of plants in tank?

Mine are these:
1. 68-76
2. 15gal high
3. not a busy room
4. 90%+
5. Small ffs
6. Mine has a few small broms, and a couple leafy plants in the bottom, but not dense by any means.

Mine are not bold as I said.





Mark Wilson said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering how shy your imitators are? I have had some since October of 2002.Mine have never been what you would call bold.They are nothing like say my bicolors are.The imis will hide when I open the lid to feed them and they don't come out sometimes for about 1/2 hour.
> They have bred for me and the humidity is right but I can't say they are bold frogs.What is everyones elses opinion on them? On a bold and shy scale I can go with this: My bicolors are so bold you can almost touch them before the move.I have some kahlua and cream auratus that you can get to within about 5' of the tanks and they scatter,the imis are inbetween.How do everyone elses compare?
> Mark W.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

*Imis*

I am one of the ones who got my imis from Mark and was telling him that these guys are NOT shy by any means. If I open the lid and they are at the top I have to scoot them down so they don't escape. I do believe that having them in a room with more activity is the key to weather or not they are bold/shy. Mine are in the living room. I am hoping to get another pair out of the tads I have now and i am putting them in the bedroom. Maybe that will help a little in determining if placement is a factor or not.

TonyT

P.S> some of the Emoticons on here are SCAREY!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Mark,
I know we have talked about this privately before. I had 4 at one time, and the first two we not all that shy I though until I bought two more from Patrick N. THey we very bold. I guess they are just like us, some shy some not.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*individuals*

I agree, that there are going to be differences from frog to frog in each group. I believe that they do have their own individual traits or behaviors like Jason said. I have noticed it in other animals I have owned or cared for (cats & chameleons especially), so why wouldn't it be the same with the frogs?


----------

